# Terminal Datei löschen / umbenennen



## tinella (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute

Ich wollte ein paar Virtual Hosts erstellen und habe an der httpd.conf rumgebastelt. Dabei habe ich einen wichtigen teil gelöscht .

Habe davor glücklicherweise ein Backup des Files gemacht.

Also was ich tun möchte: altes httpd.conf löschen, und dann httpd.conf.bak umbenennen in httpd.conf.

Könnte mir jemand verraten, wie ich das hinkriege? Vielen Dank.

Ich grüüüsse euch
Tinella


----------



## Wolfsbein (1. Februar 2007)

Loeschen geht mit rm, kopieren mit cp. Umbennen musst du hier eigentlich nicht, dass kann cp. Falls doch: mv, welches auch kopieren kann.
Naehere Informationen gibts immer mit
man Befehl (man cp zum Beispiel).


----------

